# Alarm barking in my rescue Maltese



## merlot143 (Aug 1, 2018)

I just got my little doggie 3 weeks ago. Her original owner kept her in a crate all day. She was in a foster family for a month and now with me. She is now alarm barking at men and moving cars as well as sounds around the apartment. I know it's natural for Maltese because they're watchdogs. But it's also her issues from the past. Any proven methods to handle this? She really is a sweet little thing. Thanks.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I can't give you any personal advise because my little alarmist is too old to try to change now. He's also deaf. But there are a lot of pretty good videos on You Tube on the subject. Maltese are notorious for alerting on most anything but that behavior could possibly be curtailed with the right training. Here's one video. I'm sure there a many more. There's a video on You Tube for pretty much anything. Many are good and many not so much.

https://youtu.be/6RRYEagK8DQ


----------



## merlot143 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks so much! I appreciate it. Something set her off last weekend so she started alarm barking a lot.

On another note, she's eating more! Yay! She still holds out for the "good stuff" like meat but she is eating more wet dog food and eats all her kibble. Plus I discovered she likes apples!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the best thing you can do for her is find a behavior trainer. The earlier you start the better.


----------



## suepollock (Dec 22, 2018)

Wow, my issue with Anna is that she doesn't bark. In fact, I've never even heard her bark. Alert barking was one of the main reasons that I got her.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

My Luna barks every time a car passes in front of the house.


----------

